# Pistol for self-defense Taurus Spectrum



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Annually the Brazilian company Taurus is trying to make a "revolution" in the market of weapons for self-defense. In the previous year it was compact pistol Curve, which had the shape of an arc. This for more convenient constant carrying. Apparently, experience has shown that the market is not yet ready for such a "revolution". So this year the designers of the Brazilian company limited their conventional compact pistol to the cartridge .380 ACP.

Introduced was the gun at the exhibition SHOT Show 2017. If you do not take into account the previous Pearl of the Brazilian company, the new gun has turned out really interesting. And it finally may be called a normal, full-fledged weapons for self-defense. 
Taurus is still trying to bring his weapon individuality. Makes these pistols in an awful variety of colors. Although the blue, pink and orange ones have standard dark tones.

Since it is a gun for self-defense that is designed to be worn continuously, the specific requirements for such type of guns is their weight. Due to the plastic frame and a casing-gate of some alloy, the weight of the gun without bullets is only 280 grams. But as you know a weapon is useless without ammunition, so with that weight added the weight will be about 360-380 grams.

It is important for a self-defense pistol there are no protruding elements that can catch or hook on. With the Taurus Spectrum this is all ok. The sides of the pistol store the eject button and slide stop button only. Both are flush with the surface of the gun, which affects the convenience of clicking on them.This gun shall not catch hold of your clothes, and it has no bulky thickness. Sights consist of a small pillar and that has smoothed corners.

This gun is not only comfortable to wear, but also Taurus added in the design rubber pads on the grip for a reliable grip. One of the main problems is the lack of a normal grip because of the length of the grip. Fortunately there is an extended magazine, which increases the overall height of the weapons, and makes the grip more confident. It adds one additional cartridge. The standard magazine holds 6 rounds, increased 7.































(From Taurus exhibition SHOT Show 2017 News)
Regards
ARMARIN


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What could possibly go wrong?

Taurus has a well-earned reputation for poor quality control, and for selling defective guns.
Their reputation includes slow (or even non-existent) customer service, when a customer purchases a defective gun.

Of course, Taurus's bad reputation is based upon their Brazil-made products. But the Spectrum is being made in the USA. That _may_ make a difference.

However, as someone else has previously pointed out, the Spectrum's pretty colors and color combinations make the gun look like a toy, rather than like an intimidating instrument of self protection.
Thus the gun looks much less threatening than it should, and therefore may result in challenges from potential attackers that a "more-real-looking" gun might preclude or prevent.

My conclusion: The Spectrum is an interesting attempt to attract women (and some men) to self-defensive weaponry; but as a defensive weapon itself, it is a bad idea. I find the whole design _gestalt_ to be quite attractive, and an example of excellent industrial-design work; but at the same time, the concept of "form follows function" has been subverted, or even lost entirely, in the attention the designers paid to color and decoration rather than to intimidation.
And then there is Taurus's bad quality-control reputation...


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

What steve said and I might add that you Taurus G2 owners may want to stay away from Lakeline G2 guide rods and new striker guides they are problematic. If it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## steveinaustin (Mar 7, 2017)

*no thanks*

Considering Taurus has my brand new tcp that broke on day one and seemingly refuses to fix it and send it back I'd rather just pay someone $200 to kick me in the nuts. It would be far less painful.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Friends don't let friends buy taurus! No Thanks!


----------

